# Room for 1-2 for overnighter, Saturday-Sunday



## PEACE OUT (May 3, 2011)

Forecast is looking great. Plan is to leave Matagorda early Saturday morning and head to East Breaks to troll all day and possibly deep drop, then head to nearby rigs to night fish and snooze, then head back in at sunrise looking for shrimp boats on the way in. Own gear & tackle not required but some experience is. Boat is a 26' Glacier Bay. Split expenses. 
PM me if interested.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

Iâ€™ll probably be out at east breaks on Saturday as well..forecast doesnt get much better.. 25â€™ Robalo with twin Suzukiâ€™s. Iâ€™ve been contemplating an overnight..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PEACE OUT (May 3, 2011)

If interested, PM or text me at 7 one 3 3 0 five 1 1 2 nine.


----------



## fishingredcat (May 20, 2016)

Sent you a text for 2 spots. 210 two seven9 3081. Mike


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Still open??


----------

